
Subcases and Hierarchy - gthank
http://www.fogcreek.com/FogBugz/blog/post/Subcases-and-Hierarchy.aspx
======
pavlov
_Wallah! Task lists._ I can understand leaving out the accent on voilà, but
"wallah"? It's not even pronounced like that.

If you Americans insist on writing French with such a horrible accent, I'm
going to start raiting English vit my Finnish äksent. Rivendz vil pi sviit.

~~~
rubinelli
You, monsieur, are mistaken about the provenance of the word:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wallah_%28arabic%29>

~~~
extension
Based on the context, it's more likely Joel intended to use say this:
<http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/voil%C3%A0>

------
cjg
The discussion of the storage of the hierarchies in the database is quite
interesting.

~~~
83457
This is the first time I've run across trees/nodes in the organization of
relational data. Makes a lot of sense and certainly sounds like someone was
"thinking outside the box".

~~~
henning
The nested set model is a well-known workaround for storing tree-like
structures in a relational database.

------
epe
Am I missing something about the database section? It seems like if I add,
e.g. a right child to node B in the diagram, I will have to update the "right"
values on nodes A & B, as well as both the "left" and "right" values on C & E.
Imagine doing this with a much larger subtree where C is, and you're looking
at a ton of UPDATEs to store one new node, aren't you?

~~~
gecko
Yes. The good news is that you read hierarchies much more often than you
update them, and hierarchies in a bug tracker are going to be relatively tiny,
so taking a minor write-hit in exchange for a massive read improvement is a
logical trade.

------
discojesus
my favorite feature in the new version of Fogbugz. the only issue I've ever
had with it is that if you enter in your parent case and subcases but then
find that they are accidentally under the wrong project, the only way (AFAIK)
to move the entire case tree is to click on each individual case and move them
all one by one. Other than that, I must say it's pretty sweet.

~~~
dodger
I think the multi-select in the grid view is what you're looking for to make
that easy; both shift-select and control select work when clicking on grid
rows. Not the easiest thing to find, but really useful.

~~~
gecko
You can actually just hold the mouse button down and drag over a pile of
checkboxes in the right column. No need to hit shift/ctrl.

------
rwolf
This article is fluff. There is a superficial exploration of the development
process, punctuated with non-descriptions of the actual coding. Screenshots of
nested items is not news.

The entire content is that FogBugz has met a routine feature request. This
belongs in the FogBugz changelog, not on a news site.

~~~
btilly
Your account is incomplete. You failed to describe the frantic back patting
they gave themselves.

On a more substantive note they did describe how their first implementation
failed a usability test.

